# Warm Water for Plants



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

Why is it better for plants when you water it with warmer water instead of cold?


----------



## O'BANNON (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that true? I've always wondered if one was better than the other or if it didn't matter. Anyone know?


----------



## ryan28801 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cold water can shock the roots of a plant....maybe not deadly, but not good either. By the same token, warm water is good, but avoid HOT water.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Simple answer, what temp is the water that falls out of the sky?
It varies, warmer in the summer and cold in the fall and winter.
In the spring and summer when the plants are blooming and foliage is strong, it is warmer.
Your plants in the house are in a false environment, like it is constant warm all year (tropical).
Sooo, use water temp that is close to the ambient temp inside your home.


----------

